# plant growing bulbs



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hello everyone
i found some plant bulbs that come in a container of about 5 or so. i already tossed em in the tank i was just wondering if anyone has used them before.. and if so, how did it go? does anyone know if they need fertilizer, special treatment, etc??? they say guaranteed sprout within 20 days and it's just the first. let me know fellas! thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a pic of them?
It will help....


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> Can you post a pic of them?
> It will help....
> 
> 
> ...


here ya go!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i use them and i have had about 5 or so sprout from 3 packs 
plecos and catfish will suck on the bulbs and kill them so watch for that 
i have a new bunch in a tank w/o fish sprouting right now and am having some success compared to the last 2 packages i got 
but the ones that have grown are nice plants i used plant gro fertilizer and saw some improvement but is not neccesary 
enjoy 
later


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hey powder!
thanks for the great info. thankfully my rbps ripped up my pleco so i don't have your previous problem where they ate the bulbs! anyway. i appreciate your response. hope i get the same results as you! my bulbs are starting to show little roots. gonna have to plant them soon. 
and maybe i'll get some fertilizer. we'll see.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Those are aponogetons. I had a few of them that grew quite fast. Usually aponogetons sprout a stem that bears sterile flowers out the top of the water. Mine developed an adventitious plant in the form of a rooted corm. These can be seperated and planted. They sometimes need a period of rest when growth is slowed. The leaves will die off and the corm can be pulled out of the aquarium and dried out. Replant a few months later to start all over again. Heres some pics of my old ones.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

wow very nice. this makes me excited about my plant bulbs!
just wondering.. how long did it take to grow that big?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

i hate those plants.. they are way to fragile and my ps bite right through em. anubias are my favorite plant by far.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

quixoticboi said:


> wow very nice. this makes me excited about my plant bulbs!
> just wondering.. how long did it take to grow that big?
> [snapback]985943[/snapback]​


Grew to about 12" in two to three months if I remember correctly.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

wow 12" in a few months. hope mine are that fast too! i just picked up swords from walmart at 2 bucks a piece. each one is 15". some new guy didnt know that there was a different scanning thing so he gave em to me for cheap! lmao. supposed to be 4 bucks or so. anyway. thanks again fellas!


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I got some like that and they grew pretty nice. Only thing is my oscars kept ripping them up. So When they messed them up I cut them up, fed them to my turtles and put them in my piranha tank where they are growing back nicely.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

coming alive!!!! one is about 4 inches and the other is 2! have 8 more that are gonna be blossoming soon! wow whata way to save money and have plants!







to plant growing bulbs!


----------

